# Bird and trout



## therichinc (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a bird and trout I am finishing g up for a customer. It's 3/32" d2, satin finished, with camel bone scales. 
@Kevin no filework lol. 
I'll post a finished pic after I put my logo, sharpen, and get the sheath done.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!!! Man that is sleek, slick, sick, and sexy. 

And I love the Persian shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 23, 2015)

VERY nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 23, 2015)

WOW......!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 23, 2015)

That's some topnotch workmanship right there. The flow of the handle and blade is great. Love the choil. Three thumbs up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice Rich! You must like hand sanding those blades a lot more than I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 23, 2015)

@robert flynt actually I hate it haha. I usually only go to 400. 600 at the most lol.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2015)

That has a very classy look! Bird and trout?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2015)

I have no idea what most of what you said means. I do know that it is one nice looking knife!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 23, 2015)

It's a small skinning knife. Thin and light slightly flexible. Almost like a small filet knife. Mostly used for. Small game such as birds and small fish.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Most awesome. Are the scales really from camel bones, or is that a nickname for another material? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 24, 2015)

I read that as "camel toe scales" and thought... not like any camel toe I've ever encountered, thankfully. Then I reread it. Much better the second time reading. Great looking knife too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 24, 2015)

@Nature Man yes they are from real Camels...haha...Its more dense then cow or most other bone. Only ones that will be harder are Giraffe, and Alligator

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 24, 2015)

Well done Rich!!! Nice bird and trout.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

